# ok coaches lets see the......



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

pics of your top guns... the top shooters.... post up and be proud .....im not playing.... but i wanna see some great pics, and hear the stories......:first::second::third:


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Well let's see....coached the misses to 3 National Indoor Titles, 3 Southern Sectional Titles, 9 State Titles, 6 SYWAT Championships, and a but load of other local stuff. Coached and help coach 4 youth to State and National titles (as well as record holders) and one of the girls I helped coach is now on the National team. Pulled myself out of 7 tears of target panic to win State Indoors (the first time I tried), Southern Sectionals the same year, and 12th at Nationals. But I still suck.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

GOOD JOB SUBCONSCIOUS........:thumbs_up


----------

